

Health tech at an inflection point - rachelp
http://www.techiatric.com/latest/2014/6/2/in-summary-kpcb-and-mary-meeker-on-healthtech-in-2014

======
timrosenblatt
This reminds me of something I've noticed...

Apple has had a big effect on corporate folks. They see the awesome stuff
happening on their personal devices, and they look at internal systems and say
"why can't it work as well as my iPhone"

Apple's introduction of HealthBook is going to connect more of the dots for
the corporate healthcare folks. Healthbook isn't out yet, so it's a bit too
early, but in 2015, these people will feel more comfortable with digital
health stuff. That's when the window opens.

